# The problem with Tren



## DarksideSix (Apr 25, 2013)

First, let me say that I love tren, it is my compound of choice and I probably will never do another cycle without it in it. 

My problem currently with tren is the weight gain.  I love tren I'm the aspect of the strength and vascularity gains I get with it as well as its fat burning however the down side for me is always the weight gain.  If you know anything about tren you know it was originally used in cattle to maintain their weight while being transported.  I'm currently on a very clean diet, eating well below maintenance levels and lifting like a mad scientist and yet I'm still gaining weight.  I'm currently floating between 265-270. Now I'm noticing great gains in the mirror, my mid section is tightening up and I'm getting great definition, but I do not like being this heavy.  I'm 6'4" and can carry this much weight well but I would prefer to be around the 245-250 range.   I have no choice but to just keep lifting my ass off I guess and put on as much muscle as I can while on this cycle but then I'll be left with the dilemma of losing the weight.  Sure there will be some fat that can be cut but if I want to drop that much weight then some of it will be muscle.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 25, 2013)

weird... I thought you said there was a problem


----------



## DF (Apr 25, 2013)

Not sure you'll get any sympathy on this DS.  In fact pig pile on DS.  Let me start.
Boo fucking hooooo! I'm a big fucker waaaaaa!


----------



## losieloos (Apr 25, 2013)

I think he's troll us...


----------



## losieloos (Apr 25, 2013)

Trolling*.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 25, 2013)

Lol.  Nah man, I honestly don't like being this heavy. Maybe it's a mental thing.  I'm definitely gonna take advantage of it but  fucking 270!!!  Most I've ever weighed.  I don't like carrying that much weight around.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah let me pull out my violin and play you a little diddy you big fucker.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 25, 2013)

What dosages are you running with tren and test?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 25, 2013)

Your problem is everyone's goals... Haha.   Get huge son


----------



## Georgia (Apr 25, 2013)

While most guys dream of being huge and muscular....Darkside insists on getting smaller and having less muscles 

Is this the freakin twilight zone? *hums theme music*


----------



## JOMO (Apr 25, 2013)

What was your starting weight before this cycle? And what are your dosages?

And I want this problem!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 25, 2013)

I feel ya Darkside, being a tall guy as well, I hate when Im above 260, no matter if its muscle or not, I feel sluggish and a ton of pressure on my knees, plus playing hockey takes a hit if Im that heavy as well. Just stop eating, lol.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm running tren and masteron at 500 and test at 250.  My starting weight was 258.  I'm 4 weeks into the cycle.  If like to just recomp and harden up but the weight just keeps coming on.  I'm seeing gains don't get me wrong.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 25, 2013)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> I feel ya Darkside, being a tall guy as well, I hate when Im above 260, no matter if its muscle or not, I feel sluggish and a ton of pressure on my knees, plus playing hockey takes a hit if Im that heavy as well. Just stop eating, lol.



Exactly!   I'd rather be a comfortable 240-245.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 25, 2013)

Then I say you rock a serious calorie deficit, but then again, when you come off the sauce you could prolly be a sexxxy 245 with no gear in ya


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 25, 2013)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Then I say you rock a serious calorie deficit, but then again, when you come off the sauce you could prolly be a sexxxy 245 with no gear in ya



That's what I'm hoping.  I'm just gonna keep lifting my ass off and keep my diet clean.  More muscle means more fat burn I guess.


----------



## Azog (Apr 25, 2013)

I had the opposite problem. At one point I added over 1000 cals in 3.5 weeks while on tren...I gained 1-2lbs. This is the biggest reason I wont run it. I need mass and tren just wont give it to me for some reason.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 25, 2013)

That sucks, I  hate getting big


----------



## RISE (Apr 25, 2013)

first world problems.  Gotta love'em.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 25, 2013)

Getting huge sucks.   

Like id know......


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorry bout the dislike azog.  My sausage fingers don't do well on an iPhone 


I am like you azog,  tren makes it almost impossible for me to add scale weight


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 25, 2013)

poor darkside getting too big(


----------



## Georgia (Apr 25, 2013)

Let us pray...that his gains get taken away


----------



## grind4it (Apr 25, 2013)

Post up the pics!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2013)

I wanna be small and weak. I think I'll run tren and lift weights.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2013)

Ya know this reminds me... My thighs are getting so jacked that its making my pp look smaller sadface


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 26, 2013)

Wish I was 6'4" 270....Whaaaa... be big and proud bro..


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 26, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ya know this reminds me... My thighs are getting so jacked that its making my pp look smaller sadface



You know what they say bro.... A small dick is like an oversized clit.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 26, 2013)

Infantry87 said:


> You know what they say bro.... A small dick is like an oversized clit.


i knew i was a lesbian


----------



## regular (Apr 26, 2013)

For me the problem with tren is I don't want to come off of it.



PillarofBalance said:


> Ya know this reminds me... My thighs are getting so jacked that its making my pp look smaller sadface



How about my thighs are so jacked I can barely find any pants I can fit my legs into.


----------



## PFM (Apr 26, 2013)

Infantry87 said:


> You know what they say bro.... A small dick is like an oversized clit.



Interesting.............at least your clit isn't like and undersized penis.


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 26, 2013)

After reading all this I might just have to try some of this Tren and see if I have these side effects. Lol! Looking forward to being "Huge" for awhile. 
!SHRUGS!


----------



## dboldouggie (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow if this what tren does I can't wait for my run. Just keep gaining and your below maintenance. That's awesome


----------



## danielbiker (Apr 30, 2013)

Well,I'm just about to start a cycle with tren.I hope after few weeks to came back here and complain about getting to big.LOL


----------



## R1rider (Apr 30, 2013)

My problem with tren was i *could not* gain weight on it. Ya i got lean, shredded, intensity and strength went up, but no weight gain even with plenty of calories.

i did a body transformation on tren


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 30, 2013)

Bigorexia, IMO (PoB diagnosed this   )


----------



## DarksideSix (May 1, 2013)

Lol. You guys crack me up!  You know what really sucks about Tren?  The impact it has on cardio.  Fuck me!!  This is my first time running tren e instead of ace and I get winded between sets.  Going up a flight of stairs fucking kills me!


----------



## Infantry87 (May 1, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> Lol. You guys crack me up!  You know what really sucks about Tren?  The impact it has on cardio.  Fuck me!!  This is my first time running tren e instead of ace and I get winded between sets.  Going up a flight of stairs fucking kills me!



Exactly why Im quiting the copenhagan before I start my tren ace cycle


----------



## ripped_one (May 4, 2013)

Im starting week 3 of my first cycle with tren.  I kick myself for not trying it sooner.


----------



## JAXNY (May 5, 2013)

Why are you takining Tren and why do you
Love taking it if you do not like the "negative"
Side effects of gaining strength and weight? 

Have you tried stacking creatine and milk?


----------



## Hollywood72 (May 5, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> Lol. You guys crack me up!  You know what really sucks about Tren?  The impact it has on cardio.  Fuck me!!  This is my first time running tren e instead of ace and I get winded between sets.  Going up a flight of stairs fucking kills me!



How do you like the E compared to the Ace?


----------



## Hollywood72 (May 9, 2013)

Darkside????


----------



## DarksideSix (May 9, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> How do you like the E compared to the Ace?



i'm not really sure yet, i'm only about 6.5 weeks in.  one thing no tren cough with E  but whenever I ran ace I felt better than I do now, as far as strength and definition.  we'll see.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 9, 2013)

i cant wait to feel some of these effects, ive only pinned 2x so far, just started with tren ace. only thing i have noticed is my sweat fucking burns in my eyes at the gym. ran cardio, no effect yet. going to do cardio till i feel it later in cycle


----------



## schultz1 (May 10, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Not sure you'll get any sympathy on this DS.  In fact pig pile on DS.  Let me start.
> Boo fucking hooooo! I'm a big fucker waaaaaa!



My thoughts exactly. Your a beast DS. 6'4 270 is beast mode brother. good to ya!


----------

